# iphone5s



## nydegger (Sep 7, 2013)

I am getting a iphone 5s as soon as they are out. (a birthday gift) Can someone tell me how to make those phones secure. I dont like being tracked by my daughters ipad or husbands iphone, ect. Since they have had these products sooo long, they know all the tricks for the settings, and I know nothing about them. This all makes me alittle nervous. I used his phone one time and he knew just what i did on it. Spy ware?
Thanks for your tips!


----------



## Technowhiz123 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello,
Apple products have built-in security. Do disable your family tracking you, just go to settings-iCloud-Find My iPhone and turn it off.


----------

